
A Dying Man's Lost Recipe Made His Daughter a Multimillionaire - denzil_correa
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-23/how-her-dying-dad-s-lost-recipe-made-hiroe-tanaka-a-millionaire?utm_campaign=news&utm_medium=bd&utm_source=applenews
======
moomin
Canny business woman uses folksy story to make millions.

